# Why is my avatar blurry?



## Pigeonfeet (Oct 13, 2006)

Does anyone know why my avatar is blurry?, is there some speacail way to upload it cause its not clear and colourful like when I captured it lol?

Thanks.


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 13, 2006)

the problem is the limitation in file size for the avatar here. If you have it coloured, and with a lot of detail, then you need to compress a lot to get it down to what is allowed here. that usually wrecks a lot of detail.

I have the same problem with an eagle's head I thought of using here.


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 13, 2006)

The picture as such is not blurry. It is only very small ... and the fine detail in the feathers just doesn't show too well at this size.


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 13, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> The picture as such is not blurry. It is only very small ... and the fine detail in the feathers just doesn't show too well at this size.



hmm .. i think even with that number of pixels details could be better.

but agreed that the feathers are to fine a structure to be appear well ...


----------



## Pigeonfeet (Oct 13, 2006)

Ok thanks it works better when I resize it.


----------

